# Makita manual



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

wish i could help ya but ive got the hitachi,great resaw but a little whimpy in the motor.that makita looks like it has a beefier motor. hopefully someone here will be able to help you out.welcome to lumber jocks.

ps- this wasn't really a review of the saw,you should post this in the forums section,you'll get a better response.


----------

